# huge huntsman!!



## cwebb (Feb 17, 2012)

definitely the biggest i have ever seen in my life.. i hope you can understand the size of it compared to the width of the blind!!
our neighbours heard my flatmate and i screaming our heads off and came to investigate haha

sorry but it met a very sad death by a shoe and lots of flyspray

i just hate them okay haha


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 17, 2012)

biggest one ive seen to, how many times did you have to hit it with the shoe...lol


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww.... but it was so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## noved (Feb 17, 2012)

ohh no...they generally travel in pairs..... lets hope it partner dosnt seek revenge while you sleep......


----------



## MesseNoire (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see it's health bar


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 18, 2012)

seen bigger. Sadly i found this one a few days after the pic dead in the grass  Measured its legs they were just over 10cm long... thats one Leg! Loved it's colour and pattern, striped.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 18, 2012)

They come in pairs?! Fml!!!!!!!!!!

Oh ps it fell off the blind when i sprayed it and started running towards me to kill me and i squished him at the last second haha i have a hilarious video of us killing it ill try get it up here


----------



## Vincey (Feb 18, 2012)

Aw, you know they're happy to crawl on you and won't bite. I know you're afraid but next time don't give the awesome critter such a punishment. They're pretty hardy little things so hitting it into a tub or bucket with a magazine then putting him outside is a good way to do it.
I have one living in my house somewhere, see him from time to time  As long as it isn't a redback or another nasty I'm happy to co exist


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 18, 2012)

cwebb said:


> They come in pairs?! Fml!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh ps it fell off the blind when i sprayed it and started running towards me to kill me and i squished him at the last second haha i have a hilarious video of us killing it ill try get it up here


They don't come in pairs.


----------



## Radar (Feb 18, 2012)

Perhaps learn a little bit about them and you will realise they are nothing to be afraid of and kill, in the same way that learning about snakes often reduces peoples fear of those disgusting, vile creatures that are out to measure us up in our sleep and chase down hills with their tails in their mouth, right before drinking from a self congratulatory saucer of milk. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 18, 2012)

We get em bigger than that in QLD. Poor little baby leave it alone.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 18, 2012)

my bf is a huge baby when it comes to huntsmans, he started having kittens and looking for a broom when he spotted one the other night, i said just ignore it and he said he wasnt sleeping with that thing in the house,....so i grabbed a jar, caught it, and took it outside,...

im happy to have them in the house, but between him and the beardies theyre probably not safe, the big boy often leaves a pile of legs in the corner of his room if he gets lucky.

things i dont hesitate to kill are red backs and white tails,....they meet death via shoe,....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 18, 2012)

cwebb said:


> They come in pairs?! Fml!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh ps it fell off the blind when i sprayed it and started running towards me to kill me and i squished him at the last second haha i have a hilarious video of us killing it ill try get it up here


Cant wait, must have been so funny....


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 18, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> my bf is a huge baby when it comes to huntsmans, he started having kittens and looking for a broom when he spotted one the other night, i said just ignore it and he said he wasnt sleeping with that thing in the house,....so i grabbed a jar, caught it, and took it outside,...
> 
> im happy to have them in the house, but between him and the beardies theyre probably not safe, the big boy often leaves a pile of legs in the corner of his room if he gets lucky.
> 
> things i dont hesitate to kill are red backs and white tails,....they meet death via shoe,....



I thought that you were going to say that bf can sleep outside.LOL
Cheers
Ian


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

I think they do come in pairs.. i found another the same size in the garage last night.. i left it alone you bunch of sooks.

If it comes in my room its dead meat.

P.s. When people come to my house that dont like snakes, i dont force them to be around mine because i have an irrational fear of spiders and if someone held a spider near me i would die.. So i dont push my snakes onto people.

I know huntsmans dont hurt me.. But they are huge and scary and their eyes are so defined  i co exist peacefully with daddy longlegs however


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to be terrified of these....but now I put a glass or bowl over them...whatever fits, slide some paper under the bowl and relocate the spider outside......don't know that I'd want one actually crawling on me....but I like them...I don't like killing things.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 19, 2012)

ive seen bigger, should of seen the one i saw the other day, i swear it was bigger than my hand



sterotypical''


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

I got bitten by an XXL one at Yorkeys Knob a few years ago. I was asleep in bed and must have wrapped her in the sheet. The bite was on my foot and it hurt! I killed the spider out of instinct and felt bad about it later. She was a beauty.

It was sore for a few days but nothing more. UNTIL 7 months later I got a massive infection in exactly the same place which ultimately threatened my keeping the foot. The medical consensus was that bacteria from the fangs had lain dormant then for some reason reactivated all that time later.

We used to get huge chunky tarantulas in the house too which Darlyn picked up like they were soft toys and deposited them back in the forest!


----------



## euphorion (Feb 19, 2012)

That just brought tears to my eyes. I am well and truly phobic of spiders. I have managed to overcome the worst of it and not worry about spiders in the garden, daddy longlegs, itty bitty ones, etc. But something like that? No, that is made of all my nightmares rolled into one with a liberal dash of hell on eight legs. Goose-bumps, chills, irrational fears that one will be in my bed tonight, oh yes. 

And yet, they're so FASCINATING!


----------



## dintony (Feb 19, 2012)

You know they're big when you HEAR them running across the wall


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 19, 2012)

Bahh. Those of you that hide behind the "they scare me" ideology and kill them at will cling to this phobia as if were central to your identity. It has been proven that people with the most ingrained fears and phobias that can trigger the most phenomenal anxiety response in such individuals can with the correct treatment overcome them. I used to be apprehensive about large huntsmans until a girl I used to work with said that she quite happily cups them in her hands to release outside. After that I had practice and indeed the slower individuals can be encouraged to run onto a flat hand and walked outside. A glass jar and a piece of paper can be a safer option as they can bite and medical issues can arise (however rarely). But you people really terrified of a pretty harmless arachnid must work at getting over it. I don't want you driving past me one night and swerving head on into my lane because a huntsman made a dash across the windscreen and you got a bloody fright.


----------



## Nayla (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG they are disgusting. Spiders...insects in general are my fear. I also learnt recently while at the spider encounter at Taronga Zoo,that huntsman have an air duct/gill type thing on their bodies they can actually close so the fly spray generally won't do anything to them. Once they shut these they are good to go. My fear is that great it took me 2 hours one day to even get up the courage to attempt to hit one.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2012)

Please don't kill the huntsmans. I used to find them creepy until I moved here. I co-exist with so many of them I _had _to get used to them. Now I have a big, Queensland-sized one I call Mama living in my house. (She's sitting in a corner of the kitchen splash-back today.) They can still startle me if I come across one unexpectedly, but it is possible to learn to tolerate them. 

I'm not fond of the idea of having one in my bed, however, because accidents can happen and, as Steve experienced, their bites can do strange things.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello... Is that you kettle?

Yes, this is kettle... Who's this?

It's Pot.... You're black!

I've seen you posting in threads where snakes were needlessly killed. Just because you flash ya bazookas doesn't give you the right to kill spiders because they're 'big and scary' - either harden up or meet a man who can release it outside for you without being a screamy little girl.

I get sick and tired of reading about big people killing harmless animals.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Hello... Is that you kettle?
> 
> Yes, this is kettle... Who's this?
> 
> ...



^^get a dog

my god everyone having a go at me i just TOLD you i let one survive that i found last night

as i just said i have an irrational fear of them to the point where looking at a photo of them makes me want to spew.. i hate spiders so much, even CRABS scare me . its the whole legs and how they move thing.

i hate to break it but im sorry there is one less spider in the world but fortunately the world will keep spinning and none of you are going to die.. for now anyway.View attachment 239254


this is the one that lived to tell the tale. now shooooosh.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont worry cw, fear of things that can kill you is normal, but you can, through concious effort, get over it. (some can anyway).
I had a fear of heights but I've worked 3 storeys up on a belt and abseiled 190 meters with the last 40 open air. 

"Feel the fear and do it anyway" was an old 70's mantra but I still use it today in tricky situations,



shooshoo said:


> That just brought tears to my eyes. I am well and truly phobic of spiders. I have managed to overcome the worst of it and not worry about spiders in the garden, daddy longlegs, itty bitty ones, etc. But something like that? No, that is made of all my nightmares rolled into one with a liberal dash of hell on eight legs. Goose-bumps, chills, irrational fears that one will be in my bed tonight, oh yes.
> 
> And yet, they're so FASCINATING!



Shoo, best therapy you can get is buy a (small/ young) tarantula and keep it as a pet. It's easier than snake wrangling and no need for handling.
I'd like a dollar for every "I cant stand snakes" person that's come to our house and after staring at them for hours (not great guests at that stage), are back again, and again and 3 weeks later you have to wrestle your snake off them! Ha ha ha.

Familiarity breeds reason in this case


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

Steve.. i would like to get over my fear of spiders.. but i cant see it happening any time soon haha


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Did you never have a fear of snakes?......


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

nah i was never afraid of snakes.. in saying that i am scared of vens, but only cos im afraid of dying haha. i know thats a ridiculous thing to say cos they odds of being killed by a snake and such and such but i seriously am afraid of dying, i always think im going to be that one unlucky person that just wont survive when 99% of people would.. id be that 1% everytime. you think im bad you should meet my mother haha
went fishing with a friend recently and a red belly went cruising past us about 2 metres from me.. i sh** myself haha.

i dont like spiders cos they move quickly and you dont know where they will be and they bite you in your sleep.
did you know the average person swallows 8 spiders in their sleep in their life? vomit

okay so i guess i was always afraid of some snakes.. but never of carpets cos i knew they had no venom hahaha


----------



## gosia (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey cwebb - I'm with you all the way on this one! If spiders like to live - stay the F out of my house! Last time mt hubby talked me into catching and releasing it - day later it just ended up in the house again!!! I was sitting on the toilet when I looked up and there it was..... yes perfect place to **** myself lol


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah get over it! It's just a spider and there are plenty more where they came from. Killing one, or even a hundred, isn't going to have any detrimental effect on the species or biodiversity. 

Yes Slimey i can hear the pot ringing me on the phone right now, only i'm not actually black. I talk like it sometimes but really i'm not. I discourage people from killing snakes for their own safety. Killing pretty well any species here or there (not wide scale culling) isn't detrimental to the most and probably all ecosystems. Especially when the body is retuned to the environment.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> ah get over it! It's just a spider and there are plenty more where they came from. Killing one, or even a hundred, isn't going to have any detrimental effect on the species or biodiversity.
> 
> Yes slimey i can hear the pot ringing me on the phone right now, only i'm not actually black. I talk like it sometimes but really i'm not. I discourage people from killing snakes for their own safety. Killing pretty well any species here or there (not wide scale culling) isn't detrimental to the most and probably all ecosystems. Especially when the body is retuned to the environment.



thankyou.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a dog...

I never said we're going to wipe out a species or biodiversity - but what gives anyone the right to consider one life greater than any other?

My point, if you read it more carefully was - there is no need to kill the spider out of fear, because that was the pot calling the kettle black... When I've seen the same person (people) post on threads where snakes have been killed for the same reason.

Usually Gordo - you say some good stuff.... Today however you're full of..... not good stuff. Especially considering you knew exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I killed a skink yesterday, it was near my finger and it was about to bite me.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2012)

I think i still write some good stuff, you should see my platypodes post from last night. Possibly my best for a few days. 

Oh Slimey, that part of the post wasn't to you. Only the pots and pans business. I totally agreed with your bazookas point and pretty well the rest of your post too. I was just making the point that the reality is a dead spider is just going to replaced by another spider, so while the act of killing is not nesecarily a bad thing for the environment, it is pointless.

Slimey has a dog.



slim6y said:


> I have a dog...
> 
> I never said we're going to wipe out a species or biodiversity - but what gives anyone the right to consider one life greater than any other?
> 
> ...


----------



## gosia (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to all the spider lovers, but spiders I put in the same category as the woodies and crickets I feed to my lizards! Are they live? YES do I care - NO!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I think i still write some good stuff, you should see my platypodes post from last night. Possibly my best for a few days.
> 
> Oh Slimey, that part of the post wasn't to you. Only the pots and pans business. I totally agreed with your bazookas point and pretty well the rest of your post too. I was just making the point that the reality is a dead spider is just going to replaced by another spider, so while the act of killing is not nesecarily a bad thing for the environment, it is pointless.
> 
> Slimey has a dog.



I would like to publicly and formerly apologise to Mr Waruikazi for my blatant disregard of previous said statements that could have been mislead as slanderous or even incorrect. This was not the case. Mr Waruikazi is an upstanding citizen who has not mislead or laid any slanderous comments. In fact, it was me who misread and then added a slanderous comment.

For this, I do so solemnly swear, that I apologise in a sincere manner. 

I would also like to point out that my pot and kettle black statement remains - the OP has at times suggested her dismay when people have harmed or killed snakes needlessly in much the same way she killed and harmed a spider needlessly. 

I would also like to reiterate - I do have a dog.

I would also like to point out my GF has a phobia of spiders, but I big man and move spider outside (beating chest while speaking this in deep tones). Spider relocation good.... Dead spider bring bad.



gosia said:


> Sorry to all the spider lovers, but spiders I put in the same category as the woodies and crickets I feed to my lizards! Are they live? YES do I care - NO!



Not needless.... Different kettle.... Different fish....

How many kettle clichés are there?


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 239348


just thought I'd add this photo - I have seen bigger than this too, just thought it was an interesting view from underneath. Tis my hubbies hand in the picture and his fingers are twice the size of mine. I don't mind having them around, they keep the cockroaches and moth numbers down!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2012)

I pictured you beating your chest as i read that, even before i read the chest beating part... I pictured your dog (because you have one) looking magestic on your right side too. You looked good in my mind. I might carry that with me for the rest of the week.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

My dog is often proud of my spider relocation service I provide him. He, like the OP, would sooner see all spiders dead. 

Although nutritious, he is fed on Science Diet by Hills (TM) (cha ching) - it is a full and balanced diet that would not require the addition of arachnids. 

He sits by my side and looks lovingly into my eyes as we set the spider free.

Edit - - - I discourage the fact that immediately after he pretends he wants to go to the toilet so he can find it and eat it.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2012)

Inverts have more protein than beef you know... (B. Grylls, 2009.)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

Hills Science Diet is 29.6% protein in dry matter (The nutrient in the product after moisture is removed. It is used to make direct comparisons of nutrient profiles of products with differing moisture contents.) (Hills Puppy Large Breed - Dry ).

Yet the protein of a Very Large (defanged) spider is 126% according to B.A.B.E.S (Bay Area Bug Eating Society).

Therefore, excluding any of the possible errors in the B.A.B.E.S research, I'd assume you (B. Grylls, 2009,) to be correct in the assumption that a defanged spider contains much more protein than Hills Science Diet (TM).


----------



## Beard (Feb 20, 2012)

slim6y said:


> he is fed on Science Diet by Hills (TM) (cha ching) - it is a full and balanced diet that would not require the addition of arachnids.
> 
> .



Luckily there is an exec teaching type to dive into his deep pockets to pay for that then 

I know numerous dogs (yes, we're on a first name basis) who live on a diet of grass and roo legs. They aren't complaining mind you but I'm sure at times they wish they could enjoy a civilised meal of braised venison backstrap in a red wine and onion gravy with a side of freshly picked winter veg washed down with some glacier melt, as we all do.!

What has this got to do with the attention craving, giant nork flashing spider killer* you may ask?

Nothing.

Nothing at all but when do I EVER stay on topic 





*No offence is intended here, I am merely including this in an attempt to portray impact. If offence is taken please refer to page 16, paragraph 3, titled 'how to take beard with a grain of salt'.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2012)

Very interesting, if a whole spider is 100% spider then i wonder where the extra twenty six hundreths of spider came from... And i wonder if a defanged spider has more or less nutritional value.



slim6y said:


> Hills Science Diet is 29.6% protein in dry matter (The nutrient in the product after moisture is removed. It is used to make direct comparisons of nutrient profiles of products with differing moisture contents.) (Hills Puppy Large Breed - Dry ).
> 
> Yet the protein of a Very Large (defanged) spider is 126% according to B.A.B.E.S (Bay Area Bug Eating Society).
> 
> Therefore, excluding any of the possible errors in the B.A.B.E.S research, I'd assume you (B. Grylls, 2009,) to be correct in the assumption that a defanged spider contains much more protein than Hills Science Diet (TM).


----------



## Webless (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm one of australia's Largest breeders of Aussie Myglamorphae But i do keep the odd huntsman we find, We've seen them up to 20CM legpan ( With huntsman unlike other spiders, the legspan is measured with the distance between the 2 Leg one's Instead of Front Right to Oposite rear leg.
Nice huntsman! love to see it next to a ruler!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Very interesting, if a whole spider is 100% spider then i wonder where the extra twenty six hundreths of spider came from... And i wonder if a defanged spider has more or less nutritional value.




Damn... after all this - I note that it wasn't dry weight it was DV (Daily Values) (haha... crap, embarrassment) I thought it said DW (Dry Weight) at the top of the information... HAHAHA!!!

So of course a spider can have 126% protein (DV). The fact is it's only 63% protein! 

But I still like to point out - Mr Waruikazi is an upstanding citizen who did not point out I was inadequate with my speech about bazookas. 

I'd also like to point out I own a dog.

I'd also like to point out the OP suggest they killed a spider out of fear despite them posting on many threads where a snake had been killed out of similar responses. 

I'd also like to point out I relocate spiders and I am hence increasing biodiversity in my garden, except for when spiders eat all the good things like ladybugs and centipedes. 

But - this is still a pot calling the kettle black and a whole different kettle of fish... 

The fact I can't read doesn't suggest I don't think spiders should be killed....

DV

DW

They look the same....

Why is it called double u anyway? It looks more like double v to me!


----------



## Gruni (Feb 20, 2012)

Just decided to have a bit of a look in here... That first spider would be classed as an average Huntsman when I lived in Balina. I never minded having them around the house as they get stuck into the mozzies and other pests in the house. If my wife freaked out overly about one I'd just catch and release it either outside or down in my workshop in the garage. 8)


----------



## cwebb (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha lol at the old people not understanding "get a dog"


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a dog....

LOL at you for not reading that I have a dog....


----------



## Klaery (Feb 20, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Haha lol at the old people not understanding "get a dog"



I read between the lines and managed to discover that slimy does indeed have a dog. Read carefully and you may discover that for yourself. Also... That is a very old saying that dates to the time of Shakespeare yet you speak as though it is a young persons thing. I don't understand.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Haha lol at the old people not understanding "get a dog"



Sweetie Slimey has a dog, his name is Piri.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 20, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Haha lol at the old people not understanding "get a dog"



I dont understand and i dont consider myself old!!!


----------



## Klaery (Feb 20, 2012)

Piri. Good strong dog name. After the fruit? Korean instrument? Or maybe after the Pesticide Impact Rating Index?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

danielk said:


> Piri. Good strong dog name. After the fruit? Korean instrument? Or maybe after the Pesticide Impact Rating Index?



Actually, it's an alternative spelling of the chilli (Piri Piri) - however, to loosely translate from Maori it means to 'adhere' or 'determined' - it fits his nature.

But that's besides the point - I have a dog and don't kill spiders....

I am not a pot....

Nor am I calling a kettle black....

My dog, named Piri, after the Chilli, is in fact... Black....

And just to add to it.... His full name is Chilli Piri Piri Patches Stinkpooh Davis.... I shortened it to Piri because using that is reserved for when he's really naughty....

So... Let's say I was really frightened of.... hmmm.... Dogs..... would it be ok for me to kill one?

Let's say I was really scared of sugar gliders - they're really fast and have those awful webbed underarms - would it be ok for me to kill them too?

And just before you justify that sugar gliders are much more rare than spiders, think of it this way - you, you are the rarest person alive, there's only one of you. And this is no different for a dog, a sugar glider or a spider. Yep, it's survival of the fittest, and you've shown yourself at being fit and witty about talking of dogs... named Chilli Piri Piri Patches Stinkpooh Davis.... But really - it's not ok to kill him! Even if you have an innate fear of dogs!

So - Cwebb - take some advice from previous threads, educate yourself about spiders, learn to hate them, but live with them.... Don't kill them... Because everytime you kill a money spider it rains (my mummy told me that).


----------



## Beard (Feb 20, 2012)

And everytime you mastur...... er.......um....... *wink wink*........god kills a kitten (Iread it on the internet, it must be true)


Go for it, those that hates cats.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 20, 2012)

gosia said:


> Hey cwebb - I'm with you all the way on this one! If spiders like to live - stay the F out of my house! Last time mt hubby talked me into catching and releasing it - day later it just ended up in the house again!!! I was sitting on the toilet when I looked up and there it was..... yes perfect place to **** myself lol


The perfect solution for all you spider haters, move to Victoria, cos they only have 1....


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks about as big as one I found at work, caught, then gave to my Nova Scorp. Lol.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Feb 23, 2012)

Can i just ask, the people who suggested we all get over our fear of spiders, am i expected to spend countless hours in therapy, as the people you mentioned who got over their ingrained phobia did, and how much money exactly?? Spend all this time and money on getting over my fear of spiders to avoid me having to kill one or two a year? One or two? As apposed to how many insects and rodents are killed for our snakes? Now im sure you'll say that the rats and roaches die to feed our animals, and yes they do, but if we didnt feel the need to keep these animals in captivity we wouldnt need to feed them. Call me crazy but i think maybe its not me who needs to get over my instictive fear of spiders, perhaps others need to get over their non instictive need to hold animals captive for their own enjoyment, and judge others? 

Maybe, maybe not

Ha ha sorry i just realised how funny the idea of me spending my hard earned money, and precious time on getting over a fear of spiders. You know as apposed to buying my daughter food and clothing, paying school fees, rent. You know, all the other things that are more important than spiders! Lol

Did that come off bitchy?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2012)

To start with furiousgeorge of Townsville...It was the version of 'needless' killing vs 'catch and release'. The same respect we'd give to our snakes. The same we expect of people when they see a wild python or a green tree snake.

I at the bare minimum would expect people to respect our natives (in our, I mean Australian or any country you're in). And, yes, spiders, like snakes, are scary. I don't expect you to overcome your fears for the same reason I won't shove a spider in your face and say - hahahaha scaredy cat scaredy cat.... Not sure if the word scaredy or cat is more offensive....

So - I find that your 1 or 2 spider kills per year to be one or two spider kills you didn't need!

I'll even let native wasps, bees, flies (native) out where ever I can. I never (yes, NEVER) use fly sprays and, where possible I try to buy spray free produce, but needless to say that's near on impossible. Nut when I grow my own I just share with the insects and catch a few _portia _sp spiders and release them on the plants to feast on the insects.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey spider killers, next time you see a car swerve to run over a snake
just say to yourselves, "oh that might be what the spider likers meant".

The last person to die in Australia due to spider bite was 1981or 1979 depending what your looking at.

More people have died in car accidents trying to get away from spiders. Being scared of something so tiny
makes no sense to me but I realise it's quite common. Get over the fear enough to remove them from your environment.


Slimey, Gordo and Beard you're hilarious!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers Slim6y....of new zealand, whilst i value your input, it was someone else who mentioned ingrained phobias, and treatment. Also I'm not sure the idea behind pointing out the fact i come from Townsville, but if you re-read my profile, im actually somewhere else at the moment. But again thanks


----------



## Umbral (Feb 24, 2012)

With one that size your lucky it didn't grab your shoe and start hitting you with it!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Cheers Slim6y....of new zealand, whilst i value your input, it was someone else who mentioned ingrained phobias, and treatment. Also I'm not sure the idea behind pointing out the fact i come from Townsville, but if you re-read my profile, im actually somewhere else at the moment. But again thanks



Sorry - furiousgeorge of somewhere else....

I was just being a smart a with the comment from the 'ville

But if you're in Afghanistan - don't they have those camel spiders there???







Edit --- I just found a video of a platoon (maybe yours?) that was attacked by the camel spiders...

[video=youtube;_k5j6IuHGxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k5j6IuHGxA[/video]


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a seriously classic video. Also, and im not exagerating this, i was more scared when a camel spider crawled out of my boot, than when i was being shot at. And i know im not the only one, i was legitimatly more scared of a camel spider than i was when 2 pkm machine guns opened up on our night harbour.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 24, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> That is a seriously classic video. Also, and im not exagerating this, i was more scared when a camel spider crawled out of my boot, than when i was being shot at. And i know im not the only one, i was legitimatly more scared of a camel spider than i was when 2 pkm machine guns opened up on our night harbour.




George i think you have your phobia priorities wrong... lol


----------



## catchdave (Feb 24, 2012)

find to love them......and like you needed more than a shoe????


----------

